# Virtual Console Collection



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey gang,

If you have iLok, try out the demo version of the Slate Digital VCC plug. KILLER on individual tracks and on busses. Makes almost everything easier on the ears. Try it and hear:

http://www.slatedigital.com/vcc.php


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Oct 27, 2010)

Haven't tried the plugin, but from the audio-demos I heard, the differences are so small, that it's totally useless.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2010)

Ha, too bad for you! I'm loving it, and it's not subtle, if you push it.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 30, 2011)

EnTaroAdun @ Wed Oct 27 said:


> Haven't tried the plugin, but from the audio-demos I heard, the differences are so small, that it's totally useless.



Wow, really? Check out this youtube video. To me, the change is pretty drastic! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0W32yLwI5o


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 31, 2011)

It's an interesting plugin, I initially thought it didn't make any difference at all when I first tried it. I had a 2 week demo (can't remember exactly how long) and did lots of blind tests and literally could NOT hear the difference. Then a week later I played with it again, and I drove the inputs really hard. The problem with doing that is you don't want to have to make all your tracks really loud just to hear the effect. You need to go into the `calibration' settings and set them to the most extreme settings so that even low volume tracks will drive the plugin hard. Obviously you need to be careful not to make things sound distorted, some instruments really respond well to slight distortion (eg drums and percussion) but others will need a subtler amount. The coloured effect of this plugin is far more subtle and usable than any of the tape-saturation plugins out there, which in my opinion are too obvious sounding and only really work on drums. (Examples include Waves MPX, Massey tapehead, AVID reel tape saturation, Soundtoys Decapitator, etc etc etc there are literally dozens and I have tried most of them). I haven't had a chance to try the UA Studer because I don't have a UAD2 card however it may be very good.

I bought the VCC, it's fairly reasonably priced. A lot of people have it. It shouldn't be your first choice if you're buying plugins though, it's really just the dusted icing sugar on top of the icing on top of the cake. Good software EQ and Compressors and even mixbuss compressors or multiband compressors are 10 times more important if you want to get a good mix. I would highly recommend the waves SSL bundle, the EQ and compression in those plugins is better than anything I've ever used, it just gives `that sound', as soon as you plugin the compressor you'll smile and recognise a familiar warm sound. And the EQ is so smooth and responsive you will find yourself only turning the knob one or 2 db and yet it seems like it made a large change. Anyway I'm rambling again.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 1, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 21 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> If you have iLok, try out the demo version of the Slate Digital VCC plug. KILLER on individual tracks and on busses. Makes almost everything easier on the ears. Try it and hear:
> 
> http://www.slatedigital.com/vcc.php



Ned,

Are you saying I should stop using my SATSON and start using vcc?

Since getting the satson plugin I can't go to a project and not have it as first insert on every track. Not just for gain and warmth but also the filters.

@ Zac
The comment about Waves MPX being useful only on drums is just plain wrong.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anybody had a chance to compare Satson to VCC?


----------



## re-peat (Sep 1, 2011)

I've used both on rare occasions, but I really can't get excited about either. They both have their uses, I suppose, but I remain totally unconvinced that those uses are to be found in the area of improving/enhancing sample-based audio, productions or mixes. 
Never heard a sampled stringsection (or any other virtual instrument) coming out of either the Satson or the VCC (or anything closely or remotely similar) sounding fundamentally better (i.o.w. 'less bad') than it did going in. Nor have I ever heard (or been able to do) a mix with those plugins inserted on every channel, that proved their value for audiotracks created with sample-based material. Let's be serious, there is just sooooooooo much that's intrinsically flawed (sonically speaking) in a sample-based production (and which grabs the ear, my ears anyway, long before anything else has a chance to) that whatever good the VCC or the Satson might have to contribute to such a mix, simply never surfaces. 

Maybe these type of plug-ins can shine when used with quality recordings of real, live instruments — I can't tell, having never used them that way — but if you're mostly working with samples (samples used in an unimaginative, emulating capacity, that is), I wouldn't bother. Me, I can't recall a single mixing experience where these plugins made a musically significant difference. (And I don't hear it in that VCC-video, linked to earlier in this thread, either I'm afraid.)

Having said that, the Satson Channel does indeed have hi- and low-pass filters which are quite satisfying to call upon in certain situations.

_


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 1, 2011)

That's an interesting perspective. I've not tried VCC with sample-based music except for BFD drums which it suited nicely. I agree that the main challenge in working with sample based music is to overcome the natural aversion the ear has to emulated music; this is a problem that is by no means going to be fixed with a little saturation or whatever! I suppose reverb is one tool that is very important in overcoming this obstacle. Great to hear some feedback from someone who has used both.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny, my new column for Film Music Magazine, which should probably be posted today or tomorrow, is an overview of these kind of plug-ins.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome! I'd love to read it! Could you link to it for us?


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 1, 2011)

re-peat @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> I've used both on rare occasions, but I really can't get excited about either.
> _



Excited Piet? absolutely not, but striving to produce something less than tiring on the ear is not necessarily trying to make it sound real. Real is real and individual perception of what sounds real seems to be wider than an ocean, certainly on the strength of some reviews I've read here and elsewhere.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 1, 2011)

These plugs just add more color for unsatisfied users of virtual synths, PhysMods and Sampled content.
In medical circles the disease is known as 3PDS. Usually members with 1000's of post are known to be suffering from it's costly effects.

I also suffered from 3rd Party Developers Syndrome, but after therapy of using a Hardware Reverb, SE-CS2 Compressor and an API Modular Channel, I was cured.

Instead of wasting time polishing Turds, I can concentrate on automations, and parameter modulation that really seem to help.

I look forward to the article Jay. Hopefully it's not all happy satified users sitting in front of large SSL4000G+ and Neve consoles talking about plug ins......... 0oD


----------



## midphase (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree. Whenever I hear of these types of plugins which aim to emulate real hardware I feel that they are primarily designed for people who have no clue as to what a real console is supposed to sound like.

If you're looking for real summing improvements...get yourself a real vintage console, even something from the 90's can add a sonic signature to your material that won't be matched by plugins.

I'm with Pete and Chim on this one, they're both spot on. Adding a "virtual console" on your mixes is equivalent of shooting something on video and then adding a "35mm film" filter on it...looks great if you've never shot on film and have no idea of what it's supposed to actually look like.

Meanwhile, all of the serious professionals in the World continue to use actual hardware (reverbs, preamps, compressors, etc).


----------



## devastat (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't tried the VCC (or any other analog tape saturation plugins out there yet) but I have to say that Slate Digital FG-X is a really great mastering plugin so I am really interested on trying out this one as well..


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 1, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> Whenever I hear of these types of plugins which aim to emulate real hardware I feel that they are primarily designed for people who have no clue as to what a real console is supposed to sound like.
> 
> Adding a "virtual console" on your mixes is equivalent of shooting something on video and then adding a "35mm film" filter on it...looks great if you've never shot on film and have no idea of what it's supposed to actually look like.



Could not have said it better myself.

I watched the youtube vid Jon posted. While the change is far from drastic, there is a noticeable improvement. Does it sound better? Yes - a little. Nothing, however, you can't do with eq.

Cheers.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 1, 2011)

Real, schmeal. I could care less about whether i.e the UA Studer A800 sounds just like a real one. It sounds good to me.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 1, 2011)

OK, the column is up.

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=8496


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 1, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> midphase @ Thu Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I hear of these types of plugins which aim to emulate real hardware I feel that they are primarily designed for people who have no clue as to what a real console is supposed to sound like.
> ...



Some of these plugs are working dynamically, so you can not get the same results only by using an eq, but, if you are after an original sound ....., then buy the hardware! No plug can imitate the hardware..... .

But it is also true that some of these plugs can do a good job on your audio.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 1, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> OK, the column is up.
> 
> http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=8496



Will read it now. Thanks, Jay!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks JayA....

There's a facility in town here that once was the secret hideout for many popular groups, but has lost out to the virtual market in recent years. But the owner is rather wealthy so he doesn't really worry about turning a profit. The endless racks of vintage gear was payed for years ago, but in the last several years he was making a killing off of doing Tape mastering of digital content.
He's got Studer, Otari and MMC machines, along with thier original tricycle stands. Really old vintage stuff.
But the sound isn't critical as much as trendy, but the whole process was to re Master through the Manley, Langevin rack, then Tape.
The Brotha's here in Vegas were all over this stuff, but in the last year the UAD and Nebula stuff has been able to do the same cummalative type of sound that the Tape machines did, so once again chalk up a score for software.
The Tape sat stuff does get a really old polished sound.

So I think those plugs have some value and potential.
But as far as a console emulation giving the mix a Neve sound, or the SSL4000G+ sound, I'd love to see somebody do a blind test and pick the Neve, or SSL, or even throw in a Reaper 192k/48bit Integer mix and see.....

Reminds of the days of forumites all trying to get all scientific and shit, by claiming they like the sound of the Yamaha C7 over the Steinway D, etc.

I started doing Piano recitals when I was 6 years old, decades ago, and I still can't tell you which is which, except if someone uses the extra Bass Clef notes on an Imperial Bosendorfer, or maybe the Helpenstill Uprights that came in a road case, or a Yamaha CP70/88.....

I do pick out voices of celebrities 100%, and someday they will have a game show called " Name That Voice " and I will win a fortune.
Just to blow it all on a 30k Buchla Modular..


----------



## midphase (Sep 1, 2011)

I do think there's something to be said about people who prefer to use hardware over software solutions (and this will come across as snooty as shit...oh well...suck on it) if you're going through the trouble of dealing with the expense and maintenance of hardware, chances are you've paid your dues and know how to actually use the shit. Nowadays all the kiddies have to do is pick up a plugin (on a Torrent somewhere) and slap it on everything thinking that they got it all figured out.


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 1, 2011)

I have bought a couple of hardware Emulations, or should I say "manipulations", such as neve 1073 and 1081 and I can reproduce the same sound with my free parametric EQ I got with FL Studio. I A-B them so many times and I could not tell the difference. If I can't tell the difference, then there's no point going to extremes to hear something you wouldn't ever notice in a mix. It's all about the curves, but I use the emulations for quick results, rather than playing with the curves to mix and match.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 1, 2011)

chimuelo @ Thu Sep 01 said:


> Just to blow it all on a 30k Buchla Modular..



Ha! Was just talking to my buddy who works for Buchla. Amazing instruments!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 1, 2011)

What's even more amazing about the Buchla is the Seven Woods Ursa Major AES/EBU effects unit that is modded in the ones I get to play.... >8o 

FL Studios' EQ doesn't have pictures of glowing tubes or spinning 2" Inch Tape Reels does it...?
If so, I must have that so I can fantasize about being in front of a big console. I already have the Grammy Figurine in Gold over Black I can flash off and on for further motivational factors........


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 1, 2011)

chimuelo @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> What's even more amazing about the Buchla is the Seven Woods Ursa Major AES/EBU effects unit that is modded in the ones I get to play.... >8o
> 
> FL Studios' EQ doesn't have pictures of glowing tubes or spinning 2" Inch Tape Reels does it...?
> If so, I must have that so I can fantasize about being in front of a big console. I already have the Grammy Figurine in Gold over Black I can flash off and on for further motivational factors........



You totally lost me here? :s lol.

Unfortunately the FL Studio EQ is nothing special looking. It's also nice using plugins that have those lovely knobs you can turn and such, feels good other than the set EQ points.

I need a video software - Freeware. I want to do videos like Dan, but about different things. Dan has inspired me.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 1, 2011)

Im just having fun.
I have freinds who love the pictures of hardware on their LCD, and get all excited and even believe an API console is inside their DAW now.

Something Like this..........


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 1, 2011)

chimuelo @ Fri Sep 02 said:


> Im just having fun.
> I have freinds who love the pictures of hardware on their LCD, and get all excited and even believe an API console is inside their DAW now.
> 
> Something Like this..........



Oh! I love it too!

Bringing up a classic compressor or EQ plugin on the screen. It makes you feel like a pro hehe , but after fiddling around, you can pretty much get that sound with any basic parametric EQ when adjusting the curves to mix and match, generally wide curves for the neve type stuff and I figured that this is why when you cut or boost on hardware emulations, you notice huge changes by subtle knob tweaks. I thought it was magic, but it was just because the curves where very wide to begin with by default, so I can now do the same on the parametric, but why bring up an ugly parametric EQ when you have those cool analogue ones


----------

